# Rivals top 100 NFL prospects



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

> 1. WR Michael Crabtree*, Texas Tech
> The nation's premiere threat at receiver. He has the entire package and is destined to become one of the NFL's top wide receivers.
> 2. OT Michael Oher, Ole Miss
> A powerful, well-proportioned tackle with light feet and impressive body control on the outside. He possesses the ideal skill set for a NFL left tackle.
> ...


Nice to see Michael at #1 but I'm not sure I would put him there over Andre Smith or Michael Oher.

After Nebraska's game today Suh may have increased his value.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Good to see my boy Willie Young NC State getting some love.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Call me a homer or whatever you want but look for Tyrell Fenroy from the University of Louisiana Lafayette to make an impact in the NFL. 

http://www.ragincajuns.com/ViewArti...5&DB_OEM_ID=15400&ATCLID=858504&Q_SEASON=2008

Look up his stats. I was lucky enough to watch 4 years of NCAA football history. Fenroy is one of only 7 players in NCAA football to rush for 1,000 yards 4 years in a row.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

No love for Jeremiah Johnson? Also I would be surprised if Jarius Byrd left for the NFL.


----------

